
Rails ActionCable – The good and bad parts - pjungwir
https://blog.ably.io/rails-5-actioncable-the-good-and-bad-parts-1b56c3b31404
======
pjungwir
Obviously this article has sales motives, but I have a project where I'm
considering using ActionCable to return search results in batches, where
currently I am just using jQuery to pull each batch with a new Ajax call. I
was hoping to find a complaint or two, just so I don't have to discover the
nasty surprises myself. I thought this article had a well-balanced
perspective. I have no relation to the company behind it.

